# More Robbers & Bonus



## NateS (Jul 5, 2010)

Did a 2 image stack on this one to get both eyes and most of the body in focus






Single image Robber with meal





Similar to one in my last set only head on instead of off axis a bit





..and the bonus is some black fly that didn't earn his own thread..


----------



## GregR (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome!  I just love the eyes on these!


----------



## julz (Jul 6, 2010)

wow the 3rd is my fave


----------



## CTS Photography (Jul 8, 2010)

I like them all, but the 4th one mostly. I love the crisp detail on the back an wings, nice job :thumbup:


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 8, 2010)

Very inspiring to wannabes like me.


----------



## ajkramer87 (Jul 8, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> Very inspiring to wannabes like me.


 
You can add my name to that list as well.


----------



## NateS (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks everybody...I appreciate all the nice comments.


----------

